# Curvy Women Are Like A Drug



## Surlysomething (May 14, 2010)

Why yes, we are.


----------



## JimBob (May 14, 2010)

"It's Got To Be The Case..."


----------



## Captain Save (May 14, 2010)

Is that why I like this site so much? I thought I was just a Dims addict, now I see it's true.

And no, I'm never going to therapy for it.


----------



## Webmaster (May 15, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> Why yes, we are.



Yes, very addictive. Do you think you guys will soon be regulated or classified as a restricted substance?


----------



## freakyfred (May 15, 2010)

And there I was thinking I didn't have a vice!


----------



## Jay West Coast (May 15, 2010)

Webmaster said:


> Yes, very addictive. Do you think you guys will soon be regulated or classified as a restricted substance?



If we tax it, I'll go broke.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 15, 2010)

So, how do fat women fair in the war against drugs?


----------



## joswitch (May 15, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> Why yes, we are.



:Volunteers as a tester:


----------



## Nexis (May 15, 2010)

I'll admit, I'm hooked for life, I don't think there's any chance of recovery.

...and I have no problem whatsoever with that


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 15, 2010)

I have a feeling that men's addictions to curvy women are going to get worse as more and more women become curvy. LOL


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves (May 15, 2010)

Ohhhhhh I hope sooooooo because I am looking forward to it...



CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> I have a feeling that men's addictions to curvy women are going to get worse as more and more women become curvy. LOL


----------



## Lamia (May 16, 2010)

I just hope no one stuffs any of us in a balloon and swallows us or tries to jam one of us up their rectum to get passed airport security.


----------



## wrench13 (May 16, 2010)

Lamia said:


> I just hope no one stuffs any of us in a balloon and swallows us or tries to jam one of us up their rectum to get passed airport security.



Dam you made me spew coffee with that last remark!


----------



## Keb (May 17, 2010)

Well, there is a minimum age on my purchase.


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 17, 2010)

Very interesting. No wonder I lose all inhibitions when I talk to my girlfriend.


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (May 18, 2010)

I'm totally a drug.....


----------



## snuggletiger (May 18, 2010)

ah but will it be taxed? and will Phillip Morris put out a Mass produced substitute to compete with independent manufacturers?


----------



## CastingPearls (May 18, 2010)

I already feel like an illegal substance.


----------



## Nutty (May 18, 2010)

This is an addiction i absolutely do not want cured.


----------



## Dmitra (May 18, 2010)

Does this mean the older I get the more potent I'll be? LOL


----------



## Bettie Bombshell (May 18, 2010)

Lamia said:


> I just hope no one stuffs any of us in a balloon and swallows us or tries to jam one of us up their rectum to get passed airport security.



Thats hilarious... just had quite a visual with that.. thanks for the laugh.
~Bettie Bombshell~


----------



## Adrian (May 19, 2010)

Webmaster said:


> Yes, very addictive. Do you think you guys will soon be regulated or classified as a restricted substance?


No... a warning label should be sufficient!



Nexis said:


> I'll admit, I'm hooked for life, I don't think there's any chance of recovery.P


Even if a new drug to cure the addiction is made, I have no will to use it or recover from the addiction.



DameQ said:


> Does this mean the older I get the more potent I'll be?


Yes, thank gawd!


----------



## Witch-King (May 21, 2010)

I want to overdose and never go to rehab. Consider me a junky, or in this situation, a chunky.


----------



## jimj (May 23, 2010)

I know I'm addicted. Luckily my wife is 300+ because I'm dying for one first thing in the morning.


----------



## Nexis (May 23, 2010)

Unfortunately for me I've been in withdrawl ever since my FAism came up in my teen years, but hopefully I'll get my fix in the future.


----------



## Aurora (May 23, 2010)

A drug eh? We're probably terribly bad for you too. You should probably stay away from us.


----------



## Adrian (May 23, 2010)

jimj said:


> I know I'm addicted. Luckily my wife is 300+ because I'm dying for one first thing in the morning.


I also know that good fortune of having a great and attractive wife to wake up to. It makes the world a better place!


----------



## Lamia (May 24, 2010)

I was just laying innocently in a straight line on a mirror and some strange guy tried to snort me up a rolled up 20 dollar bill that smelled like stripper sweat.


----------



## joswitch (May 24, 2010)

Aurora said:


> A drug eh? We're probably terribly bad for you too. You should probably stay away from us.



Ah, but what a way to go!


----------



## Jes (May 24, 2010)

wish i had an hourglass figure! i'm not like a drug.


----------



## Agent 007 (May 24, 2010)

Okay, now I understand why Michelle Obama makes such a big deal out of obesity. She's following the footsteps of Nancy "just say no" Reagan.


----------



## imfree (May 24, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> Why yes, we are.



Your Rep's in the mail, Ma'me.

*Mr [email protected]'s,
here, is always looking for a 
rush or thrill. Mystery solved!


----------



## imfree (May 24, 2010)

Jes said:


> wish i had an hourglass figure! i'm not like a drug.



Not to worry, Jes, you have the
sexiest MIND of anyone I know.


----------



## Jes (May 24, 2010)

imfree said:


> Not to worry, Jes, you have the
> sexiest MIND of anyone I know.



well, you've got me there!


) )


----------



## Tau (May 25, 2010)

I'm probably terribly vain for this but whenever somebody says curvy+hot I think of myself, hourglass figure or no


----------



## imfree (May 25, 2010)

Tau said:


> I'm probably terribly vain for this but whenever somebody says curvy+hot I think of myself, hourglass figure or no



Hey, if you've got it, flaunt it. Your
check's in the mail m'ame.


----------



## Adrian (May 25, 2010)

Tau said:


> I'm probably terribly vain for this but whenever somebody says curvy+hot I think of myself, hourglass figure or no


You are very accurate, curvy and hot!


----------



## Dromond (May 25, 2010)

And I didn't think I was addicted to a drug. Now I know differently!


----------



## balletguy (May 25, 2010)

well mosty drugs you want to quit...not this one


----------



## orin (Jun 9, 2010)

i know i am am VERY Addicted


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 10, 2010)

Not trying to brag, but I love my curvy body! It took a while to appreciate my beauty. Curvyness is hypnotic.


----------



## balletguy (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes they are and I can't get enough


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jun 11, 2010)

Curvy Women Are Like A Drug? Yeah. Viagra.


----------



## imfree (Jun 11, 2010)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Curvy Women Are Like A Drug? Yeah. Viagra.



Scientifically, I'm pretty sure, It's simply
another form of Frequency Modulation.
FM is very sexy, I've been in the very
center of it and I really do know.:bow:

*VLF is a lot simpler, but, alas, is
nowhere nearly as sexy as FM.:smitten:


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jun 11, 2010)

imfree said:


> Scientifically, I'm pretty sure, It's simply
> another form of Frequency Modulation.
> FM is very sexy, I've been in the very
> center of it and I really do know.:bow:
> ...



Imfree, I think your PLL has become unlocked. Try as I will, I can make nothing of your post and must label it a non- sequitur. Unless - did you plan to have all of those lovely BBWs stand on their heads in a ring, holding hands, with their legs spread out in a V-shape, and use them for an antenna farm?


----------



## Adrian (Jun 12, 2010)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Curvy Women Are Like A Drug? Yeah. Viagra.


HERE, HERE!!!


----------



## imfree (Jun 12, 2010)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Imfree, I think your PLL has become unlocked. Try as I will, I can make nothing of your post and must label it a non- sequitur. Unless - did you plan to have all of those lovely BBWs stand on their heads in a ring, holding hands, with their legs spread out in a V-shape, and use them for an antenna farm?



Come to think of it, Ho, that would, be, by far,
the prettiest supporting structure any loop of
mine EVER had!:smitten:

Hmmmm......let's see.....three Gals standing
with a little more than 6 feet between each,
holding a single conductor about 3 feet high,
with the conductor lying on the ground at
each end would form a 3' X 20' loop, woo-
hoo!!!, more signal than an EarthRadio would
know what to do with. C'mon Girls!!!:smitten:


----------



## musicman (Jul 20, 2010)

Sorry to revive this old thread, but I just had an inspiration that seems related to the topic:

With apologies to Jimmy Buffett:
(or should that be "Jimmy Buffet"?)

Wastin' away again in B-B-W-ville,
Lovin' every pound; I never get tired.
Some people claim that it's a sick bastard's game,
But I know... it's the way that I'm wired.


----------



## Heyyou (Jul 21, 2010)

yes curvy women are like a drug. those are sexy plumpers


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jul 28, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> Why yes, we are.



Well, that should be obvious by now 
Curvey women are to me as a nerd is to WoW (if that's a good enough analogy), we have our own 'obsessions' :wubu::wubu::wubu: 
I must say, I love them all!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 29, 2010)

ok boys line up and get addicted to me, form an orderly queue one at a time please 

tee hee hee


----------



## calauria (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes, curvy women are certainly addictive. I know I enjoy them.:wubu:


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jul 29, 2010)

calauria said:


> Yes, curvy women are certainly addictive. I know I enjoy them.:wubu:



Ditto!
:smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## imfree (Jul 29, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> ok boys line up and get addicted to me, form an orderly queue one at a time please
> 
> tee hee hee





calauria said:


> Yes, curvy women are certainly addictive. I know I enjoy them.:wubu:





UnknownSpirit01 said:


> Ditto!
> :smitten::smitten::smitten:



I was addicted before the addiction was even cool!:smitten:


----------



## curveyme (Jul 31, 2010)

If we're a drug . . . I sure hope there is *NO EXPIRATION* date!!


----------

